# happy ending



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I just wanted to share this wonderful story with you all.
A friend moved to Kuwait about 8 months ago and about 4 or so months ago found 2 feral kittens hiding near the garbage bins. Far to scared to let her get close she began feeding them and gaining their trust. I cannot explain how rough and tough being a feral in Kuwait can be  about 6 weeks ago the smallest began hiding again and my friend could see she was injured but catching her was proving almost impossible. Then 4 weeks ago her sister also received a leg injury but would allow herself to be caught. Biggie went to the vet and luckily had a minor injury, probably caused by a car. A week later my friend was able to bring her home and within a day she was a happy relaxed indoor cat, soaking up the luxury life. Her sister Tiny obviously missed her, because a week ago she walked into a carrier and was also treated at the vet. Now as of 2 days ago the sisters are back together. When Tiny came out of her carrier the 2 fell over each other head butting and playing.
The photo is the 2 last night, enjoying their new home with no more worries, safe and sound for the rest of their life.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you - I like happy stories.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jenny, That is soooooo Awesome! 
And what cuties they are! 
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks both. It is so nice to see them having visibly relaxed now they realise they are safe


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a GREAT happy ending! Yes, I can well imagine the perils of being a feral/stray cat in the middle east or even outside North America. We lived in Sicily for 3 years and it was absolutely heart breaking to see all the stray cats and kittens EVERYWHERE! We move back to the states and there are almost no cats to be seen in my area. A great testament to our responsible pet ownership and TNR programs here and nationwide.

I'm glad these fortunate babies have a chance at a lifetime of love and luxury of living indoors where they are safe.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh what a cute story, with a great happy photo at the ending, too! I'm sure they are so much happier now and so grateful for your friend. Can't imagine life on the streets in Kuwait...


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

I bet they're both really happy to have a wonderful home indoors now rather than a feral life on the streets. Thank you for this happy story!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

They have both slept a huge amount which is no suprise as I don't think ferals in street situations ever fully relax, poor babies. They have just got a new cat tree which they were suspicious of to start but now are loving the top platforms to watch the world go by.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

My sister was kidnapped in Kuwait. The only way I was able to reunite with her again was by letting myself be kidnapped by the same captors. Now sis and I are observing the territory around us from atop a tree the kidnappers have placed behind a glass pane, and we're planning our escape. We've set the date sometime in 2050, as we're in no hurry.  

Now seriously, thank you so much for sharing this wonderful story! God bless your sister!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Marcia said:


> the perils of being a feral/stray cat in the middle east


Not all of them, thank God. My strays' worst peril is when I absolutely refuse to give them a 2nd helping of milk (I don't see their faeces, so I can't know who is lactose-intolerant and who isn't, so I give them all a little milk twice a month only, and they beg for more. But they refuse to drink yoghurt or goat milk.)


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

HA!, yes, Straysmommy, you are right! I'd LOVE to be a cat kept by you! Of course there are many exceptions to the rules and you are one of many I know - I was thinking more of Europe in general. I remember when I lived in Italy and visited Greece how horrid the stray and feral populations were and what awful circumstances some cats lived in. A kitty at Straysmommy home would be living the life of relative luxury!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

wonderful story. The two girls look so happy!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Beautiful kitties! What a sweet happy ending!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That is such a wonderful story. Those two kitties are going to get to know the lazy spoiled life of indoor kitties! 

Straysmommy, lol!! Except I nearly had a heart attack when I read the first sentence!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry, spirite, I overdid it this time


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no, once I stopped having the heart attack, I loved it! I should know to be suspicious of your posts by now.


----------

